# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Phone line power for air pump or lighting

## green plant

I hope this is the right section for discussion. 

Has anyone have the experience using phone line power to operate air pump or lighting. I saw an auction offer LED lamp that tap power form phone line. It contained a micro chip that will turn on and off the lamp when there is incoming call or dial out. Cost of lamp, less than S$30, free phone line power.

Thinking of getting one and try it out. If anyoe does have some experience or done a project before please share.

Thanks
KH Lim

----------

